# Last minute crew needed ? brothers deploying soon and dying to catch some fish !!!



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

As I posted earlier this week, my brother is going on a short deployment soon and is dying to catch some fish..He is down this weekend and buggin me about fishing, so if we cant find a boat that needs a few guys we will settle for fishing the surf. If you guys know any good spots in Galveston to wade, or know a baot that needs a few let me know. I will split expenses, clean the boat, buy food...whatever you need..just want to put my big bro on some fish, the last few times I have taken him for a wade we have been skunked ...


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

want to go out from port o connor hit me up 254 482 0088 
go to falcon try and jig some blackfin tuna and do some trolling 
if nothing else hit up some shrimp boats


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

reel safaris charters


----------

